# Funcionamiento del protocolo HART



## cucumelo (Ago 2, 2006)

Estoy en un proyecto, tratando de desarrollar un  sistema de comunicacion con protocolo HART y FIELBUS, nesecito saber si alguien conoce algo de esto o donde podria conseguir el funcionamiento de este protocolo bien detallado, lo que tengo de información es muy pobre el que me pueda ayudar le agradeceria


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 2, 2006)

> *PROTOCOLO HART*
> 
> El Protocolo HART permite la comunicación digital bi-direccional con instrumentos inteligentes sin perturbar la señal analógica de 4-20mA. Ambas señales, la analógica 4-20mA y las señales de comunicación digital HART pueden ser transmitidas simultáneamente sobre el mismo cable. El éxito de este protocolo y la aceptación obtenida en el entrono industrial se debe a las ventajas que ofrece al usuario, y a su fácil implementación sobre los sistemas de control existentes basados en 4-20mA.
> 
> ...



La información completa la puedes descargar desde este enlace:

http://www.cea-ifac.es/actividades/jornadas/XXII/documentos/A_03_IC.pdf

Saludos.


----------



## KRlOZTE (Jun 4, 2009)

esta muy bueno este tema de verda es muy interesante conocer sobre este protocolo yo tengo un documento que me encontre por hay por la web lo unico es que esta rn ingles pero es muy completo cuando tenga un chance lo subo aqui.


----------



## dayyanet (Jul 26, 2009)

Que pasa si yo tengo por ejemplo dos lazos de control (temperatura y presion, por ejmplo) y deseo utilizar una red multipunto HART con los transmisores y seguir controlando las variables? Entiendo que la velocidad máxima de HART es 1200bps por lo cual asumo que con la temperatura no habrá problema por su naturaleza lenta, pero no podría controlar la presión, esoty en lo correcto?


----------



## Petricio Encalada (Ago 20, 2009)

Una red multipunto Hart es muy lenta... pero si puedes hacer control.... pero HArt se creo solo para comunicacion y calibracion entre dispositivos... el control es mas fiable con el lazo trdicional de 4 -20mA.


----------



## INTRUSO (Jun 18, 2010)

Cuando dice bucle de alimentación, eso quiere decir que tengo que conectarme en paralelo con la fuente de 24Vdc? con el HART?


----------



## cvaingurt (Feb 22, 2011)

INTRUSO dijo:


> Cuando dice bucle de alimentación, eso quiere decir que tengo que conectarme en paralelo con la fuente de 24Vdc? con el HART?



Estoy realizando un proyecto con HART y me faltan la lista con los comandos de uso común, universales y especiales. ¿Alguno sabe donde los puedo conseguir?

Saludos y gracias


----------



## tinchus (Ago 11, 2011)

Hola. 
Tengo algo de experiencia lidiando con el protocolo Hart, en mi empresa  desarrollamos un conversor de protocolo Hart a Modbus serie  (http://hartmodbus.giemdp.com.ar).
No he visto que haya información muy detallada del protocolo por la web.  Hasta hace un tiempo por lo menos los estandares los vendian solo  impresos, son bastante extensos (como 1500 pag en total) y caros (cerca  de los 1000 dolares).
La lista de comandos de uso comun y universales tambien es bastante  larga (los comandos especificos, mas alla del formato general, los  implementa cada fabricante segun sus necesidades y normalmente no te dan  detalles).
No se si estan tratando de hacer un dispositivo (instrumento) hart o un master hart (son distintos tambien en hardware). 
Para un master que solo necesite leer las variables dinámicas de un  instrumento con implementar los comandos 0 (identificacion) y 3 (lectura  de variables dinamicas) alcanzaria. 
Si sería necesario manejar otros aspectos del protocolo como los dos  modos de direccionamiento (corto y largo), formatos de datos (enteros,  flotantes, cadenas de texto), tipo de master (primario o secundario),  codigos de error y status, etc.
Si alguien esta avanzando en alguna implementacion y necesita alguna ayuda, en lo que pueda ser de utilidad, avisen nomas.
Saludos


----------



## tinchus (Ago 19, 2011)

Casualmente hoy encontre un documento bastante interesante sobre el protocolo. Esta en inglés y describe bastante los comandos


----------



## lalovenar (Oct 28, 2012)

Que tal:
Tengo experiencia en programacion de plcs siemens y hmi en si comunicacion profibus, me interesa este tema bastante pues lo empezare a usar y estoy muy verde en el asunto. 
Agradezco a tinchus por su aporte ya lo e descargado continuare mi busqueda de informacion cualquier duda en Siemens los apoyare en lo que pueda.
Saludos.


----------



## 14pipe (Nov 6, 2012)

hola lalovernar soy pipe y actualmente estoy realizando mis practicas. En la empresa en la que estoy no tienen los backup de los plc siemens ni los allan bradley.
Si me puedes colaborar diciéndome como hacerlo en los siemens (cables, programas, todo lo necesario) gracias.


----------



## lalovenar (Nov 6, 2012)

Que tal pipe:
De entrada necesitas el software (step7, WinCC, etc); la interface de comunicacion, hay un PC-Adapter USB o serial, tambien existe para pc CP5611 que son pci; en si es tu hardware y software.
Si me pudieras proporcionar mas informacion. 
cuentas con todo? 
Ya que lo siguiente seria conectarnos para realizar el respaldo.
puedo realizar una guia para realizar tus respalsos.
te apoyare... pasame mas infoemacion


----------



## Basil (Nov 2, 2018)

Hola
Estoy iniciando un tranbajo con el protocolo Hart y me gustaría saber si conecto un dispositivo no harta a un modulo hart, si puedo seguir leyendo la señal de 4-20mA con el modulo Hart


----------



## ted9090 (May 10, 2022)

Saludos comunidad, tengo una duda sobre este protocolo. Tengo entendido que usa una señal digital superpuesta en una señal de 4-20mA para entregar los datos. Ahora bien, tengo un circuito para leer señales analógicas de 0-20mA, lo transforma a voltaje con resistencia de 250ohms, y luego los paso por unos filtros hasta el microcontrolador. Puedo usar estoe mismo para leer una señal hart?
O debo usar obligatoriamente un dispositivo hart?


----------

